# Hi, I'm new here



## Gabby Pavia (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this forum.  I'm just getting started with kyuki-do.  I've never done any martial arts before but have always been curious.  I'm excited to get into it and improve myself physically and mentally.  Anyone else out there just starting out?  What's been your experience so far?
Gabby


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk Gabby!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome to the site.  Have fun.


----------



## Haze (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and have fun with your training.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome to MT. Tell us a little bit about your art.


----------



## Drac (Jan 21, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome to MT ... nice to have you, happy posting!


----------



## TKDDAD (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome to MT. Tell us a little bit about your art.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## exile (Jan 21, 2007)

Greetings, Gabby, and welcome to MTit's good to have you with us! I gather kyukido is a kind of synthesis of Korean striking and grappling arts? A lot of us would be very interested in learning about your training, what kind of hyungs and techs you do, that sort of thing. I'm always surprised at how _many_ Korean MAs there really are out there!

I look forward to your posts!


----------



## Tames D (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome. You will get hooked on Martial Arts.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 21, 2007)

Howdy and welcome!

AoG


----------



## Gabby Pavia (Jan 21, 2007)

exile said:


> Greetings, Gabby, and welcome to MTit's good to have you with us! I gather kyukido is a kind of synthesis of Korean striking and grappling arts? A lot of us would be very interested in learning about your training, what kind of hyungs and techs you do, that sort of thing. I'm always surprised at how _many_ Korean MAs there really are out there!
> 
> I look forward to your posts!


 
Hi L. Tolstoy,
Thanks for the warm welcome!  I'm just getting started, my first training will actually be this coming wednesday night so I'm really looking forward to it.  It'll be my first time ever!  I've been giving it a lot of thought lately and I think this is something I'm going to enjoy.  I'll keep you posted on my progress.  Thanks for your interest and support.  I'm excited to be a part of this forum!
Gabby


----------



## Gabby Pavia (Jan 21, 2007)

Hello everyone and thanks for the warm welcome!  I appreciate your support, specially as I begin my journey into the martial arts world.  I'm looking forward to it but I'm sort of dreading the initial getting into shape phase.  My only form of exercise for the last couple of years has been walking my dogs for about a mile everyday, so the more intense cardio work-outs will for sure be hard at first.  I love a challenge and I'm getting into kyuki-do for physical/mental/spiritual improvement.  I'd like to know how kyuki-do has helped any of you in your personal lives.  I'd love to hear your success stories.
Gabby


----------



## exile (Jan 21, 2007)

Gabby Pavia said:


> Hi L. Tolstoy,
> Thanks for the warm welcome!  I'm just getting started, my first training will actually be this coming wednesday night so I'm really looking forward to it.  It'll be my first time ever!  I've been giving it a lot of thought lately and I think this is something I'm going to enjoy.  I'll keep you posted on my progress.  Thanks for your interest and support.  I'm excited to be a part of this forum!
> Gabby



OK, Gabby, we'll look forward to your impressions. The KMA forum would be a good place to post any observations you have about kyukido. 

(BTW, my username is Exile; my signature is from _War and Peace_, so LT's name shows up there...   If you want to, you can add a phrase or passage at the bottom of your posts if you got to UserCP and open up Edit Signaturea lot of people do that.)


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting, Gabby!  Please do keep us informed, and I hope you thoroughly enjoy your first class!  Best wishes!


----------



## Domo Kun (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome and have fun


----------



## MJS (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 22, 2007)

Gabby Pavia said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. I'm just getting started with kyuki-do. I've never done any martial arts before but have always been curious. I'm excited to get into it and improve myself physically and mentally. Anyone else out there just starting out? What's been your experience so far?
> Gabby


 
Welcome to MT!

Ive only been in about 7 months and absolutely love. I hope you find as much joy out of your MA training as I have.  

B


----------



## Carol (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome Gabby!  I'm not familiar with your art personally but I hope you don't mind telling us about it as your training progresses.  Good luck to you!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to MT. Where do you train in Kyukido? I grew up in Elgin, IL & trained under students of GM Ok Hyung Kim.

It's good stuff.


----------



## Kanoy919 (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome it's an awesome site


----------



## Kiseiki (Jan 28, 2007)

Hello from one newbie to another! ^.^  I just signed up tonight, and I've already gotten lots of nice welcomes.  I think this forum must be really great, so I hope you have a lot of fun here.  I'm curious about kyuki-do as well.  What exactly is it?


----------

